# "Somewhere Over the Rainbow"



## Underock1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Today is the anniversary of the initial recording of "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" in 1938.
As rational as I am and accepting of reality as my thinking normally is, this song always makes me long for something better. Why? It gives no clue as to what's on the other side of the rainbow. What would "better" be?
"Stop it Bob. Put aside all rational thought, and let the emotion flow".

Then there is "When You Wish Upon a Star", but that's for another day.


----------



## oldman (Oct 7, 2015)

My favorite version is by The Demensions. I hope YouTube allows it to be copied.


----------



## jujube (Oct 7, 2015)

I have absolutely no luck pasting or copying things here but the Israel Kamakawiwo'ole version is beautiful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2015)

jujube said:


> I have absolutely no luck pasting or copying things here but the Israel Kamakawiwo'ole version is beautiful.



My favorite version too Jujube!


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 7, 2015)

Sorry to disagree. While both versions posted may have their merits musically in their own rights, they both miss the mark completely when it comes to the yearning sentimentality of the original.
 I know that many, if not most, may find those things sickening, but I'm an old guy, and its my thread.ld:


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 7, 2015)

I agree, Underock


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 7, 2015)

I like this Eva Cassidy version.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 7, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> I agree, Underock



I thank you for putting yourself at risk to say that, and for posting the original. Time marches on, trampling on our bodies and memories alike.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 7, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I like this Eva Cassidy version.



Sorry, Applecruncher. Pretty pictures, but has absolutely no musical connection to the original what so ever.
Misses the point entirely. Glad you enjoy it, though.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 7, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Sorry to disagree. While both versions posted may have their merits musically in their own rights, they both miss the mark completely when it comes to the yearning sentimentality of the original.
> I know that many, if not most, may find those things sickening, but I'm an old guy, and its my thread.ld:



I absolutely agree and no other captures the emotion.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 7, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Sorry, Applecruncher. Pretty pictures, but has absolutely no musical connection to the original what so ever.
> Misses the point entirely. Glad you enjoy it, though.





Underock1, I don't think anyone is comparing or saying the version they posted is better or even as good as the 1938 "original". From what I see, people are simply posting other versions which we/they like. No one said anything about the original being sickening.  Yes, as you said it's YOUR thread, (so to speak), i.e. you're the thread starter.  But it's a _forum _and if you preferred for others not to post maybe you could have said so.  :shrug: As far as the one I posted, it wasn't for the pictures.


----------



## Linda (Oct 7, 2015)

For me, the very best version was the one my mom made in high school in the early 40s.  I think she was in a high school in Snohomish WA.  Her class had some records made, I don't know if it was at the school or if they went outside to get them made.  I am not sure how many of the students chose to make a record.  The one she had was an old heavy 78 and had Somewhere Over The Rainbow and also 2 original songs she had written.  She was the only one singing on her record.  When she died in 1987 a really rotten lady went into the boxes I had to bring back to California and stole, among other things, that record and also my dad's Air Force wings which he had made into a bracelet for her.  I am not a singer but my daughter and granddaughter are so I would love to have that record and then record my daughter and granddaughter singing with my mom.  I try not to think about this as it makes me super angry but then I have to remember it was just a material thing and it can't really take away the joy my mom had in singing.   It is a beautiful song and my daughter and granddaughter love The Wizard of OZ movie.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 7, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Underock1, I don't think anyone is comparing or saying the version they posted is better or even as good as the 1938 "original". From what I see, people are simply posting other versions which we/they like. No one said anything about the original being sickening.  Yes, as you said it's YOUR thread, (so to speak), i.e. you're the thread starter.  But it's a _forum _and if you preferred for others not to post maybe you could have said so.  :shrug: As far as the one I posted, it wasn't for the pictures.



I'm sorry applecruncher. I was not intending to be argumentative. I have no objection what so ever to any other versions being posted here. Just stating my personal opinions on the music. I never thought for a minute that anyone was posting their favorite version for any reason other than that they simply liked it. I never accused anyone of saying their version was better. I am the one who made the comparison from my own point of view. Neither have I accused any poster of calling the original "sickening". Just stating the generally accepted view that sentimentality and romance are out of favor in current musical taste. Sorry if I offended you in any way. It was not intentional. I know you like your version best and didn't post it "just for the pictures". They are pretty, though. Peace.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you, Underock1. Point taken. I think there are many very enjoyable renditions of the song.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 7, 2015)

What a tragedy for you, Linda. To lose your Mom's voice. My son posted an old three second clip on Facebook where my wife only says a word or two. I visit it often just to hear her voice again. Don't wait another minute to record your daughter and grand daughter and _yourself_! If you don't want to sing, read "Mary Had a Little Lamb". The content is not the important thing.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 7, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Thank you, Underock1.  Point taken.  I think there are many very enjoyable rentitions of the song.



We're good. :rose:


----------



## Linda (Oct 7, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Sorry to disagree. While both versions posted may have their merits musically in their own rights, they both miss the mark completely when it comes to the yearning sentimentality of the original.
> I know that many, if not most, may find those things sickening, but I'm an old guy, and its my thread.ld:


I thought you were joking and saying what you had to say in a humorous way.  It's easy to offend people with the written word when you are trying to be funny,  as I just did on Facebook with a young lady sitting in college whining about having to write a paper about her own experiences with gossip.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 7, 2015)

Linda said:


> I thought you were joking and saying what you had to say in a humorous way.  It's easy to offend people with the written word when you are trying to be funny,  as I just did on Facebook with a young lady sitting in college whining about having to write a paper about her own experiences with gossip.



That was my intent. You've got it right. Words are tricky things. "Its not what you say. Its what they hear",


----------



## DennisK (Oct 16, 2015)

It is such a beautiful song.  It leaves me in awe how anyone could have written it.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 23, 2015)

DennisK said:


> It is such a beautiful song.  It leaves me in awe how anyone could have written it.



How are you doing, Dennis? I see you just joined. Welcome aboard. Always happy to have someone agree with me.
The song has meaning for me on several levels in addition to its own emotion.


----------



## DennisK (Oct 23, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> How are you doing, Dennis? I see you just joined. Welcome aboard. Always happy to have someone agree with me.
> The song has meaning for me on several levels in addition to its own emotion.


  Pleased to make your acquaintance, Bob.  Yes, it makes me homesick for a home I can't remember.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 23, 2015)

DennisK said:


> Pleased to make your acquaintance, Bob.  Yes, it makes me homesick for a home I can't remember.



Not pressing you, but would you care to elaborate on that, Dennis?


----------



## Karen99 (Oct 29, 2015)

I enjoyed all the versions posted.  It's a beautiful and hopeful song..perfect!


----------



## Cookie (Oct 29, 2015)

Poor Judy Garland, so talented and dynamic, but unfortunately a lot of  her 'emotion' came from uppers.  She had a tragic life and died from an overdose of barbiturates in 1969 at the age of 47.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 9, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> What a tragedy for you, Linda. To lose your Mom's voice. My son posted an old three second clip on Facebook where my wife only says a word or two. I visit it often just to hear her voice again. Don't wait another minute to record your daughter and grand daughter and _yourself_! If you don't want to sing, read "Mary Had a Little Lamb". The content is not the important thing.



Yes!  How I wish I could hear my mother's voice again!


----------



## hangover (Nov 12, 2015)

I've been to 15 Rainbow Gatherings since 1977. On the forth of July fifteen to thirty thousand gather in the main circle for an ohm prayer for peace. One time I saw a rainbow circle the sun when there wasn't even any clouds during the prayer. Magic! When you hike into the Rainbow Gathering with your pack on your back, everyone says welcome home...and you know that you are.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 2, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Today is the anniversary of the initial recording of "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" in 1938.
> As rational as I am and accepting of reality as my thinking normally is, this song always makes me long for something better. Why? It gives no clue as to what's on the other side of the rainbow. What would "better" be?
> "Stop it Bob. Put aside all rational thought, and let the emotion flow".
> 
> Then there is "When You Wish Upon a Star", but that's for another day.



I have to admit that Every time I hear Judy Garland sing this song I get a teared up.It's such a beautiful song,making me feel life after life is even better than now.


----------

